# Liberty Ambulance (LA) Posts



## AngelswillRise (Jul 15, 2013)

where the Liberty Ambulance in LA  , have the OC post??


----------



## dumluk (Jul 27, 2013)

It's in the Foothill Ranch/Irvine area.


----------



## Eltdolly (Jul 30, 2013)

The station in "LA" is actually in Downey, they offer 8,10, and will soon have 12 hr.shifts..hourly pay for emt-b is 11 an hr. with overtime being at 16.50 but don't get too excited they hate giving OT and probably won't happen. I'm not sure what the pay is for medics :/ but they are hiring a bunch of emts they need about 30 more...interview is pretty straight forward and there's a test that you have to do before handing in paper work. They have BLS, ALS, and CCT....I recently got hired there soo yeah any other questions feel free to ask me


----------



## AngelswillRise (Jul 30, 2013)

Haha thanks I got hired a week ago


----------



## Leirsyn (Jul 31, 2013)

May I ask how was the writing test and the interview?


----------



## AngelswillRise (Aug 1, 2013)

its pretty easy , a straight forward test and a little bit about LA SCOPE , some common interview questions and thats it , no skills Liberty is aggressively hiring right now


----------



## wpt2009 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey Eltdolly

I was reading through the forum and saw one of your posts regarding Liberty ambulance. You said you were hired back  in July and I was wondering what you think about it so far. I've heard that management isn't all that great and working as an EMT there is pretty tough, since people don't exactly treat you like you're indispensable. Not sure how true some of these comments are, but I wanted to ask someone whose been there recently. I am thinking about sending in my resume, but I just recently completed my certification, but hopefully that won't be too big of a deal since I hear the company runs mostly IFTs. Also, I'm a student and will be going to school 4 times out of the week. However, my classes are mostly in the mornings for 3 hours and then I'm done. Would Liberty be able to work around my schedule. And lastly how many hours do you were a week? If anyone else could reply I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## wpt2009 (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh yeah one more thing. Which areas does Liberty actually service in LA?


----------



## IndyEMT (Aug 23, 2013)

I also recently got hired by Liberty (July 2013). I can tell you that everyone I've talked to in management is really cool. They talk about being a "family" and things like that (although being an at-will employer doesn't feel very "family" to me). As for your schooling, there's a lot of EMT's I've met that are working part-time for that same reason. They email out the schedule with open spots and you call/txt the scheduler and let him know what shifts you want. If your classes are just in the mornings you could probably get a full-time spot working swing shifts (1230-2100, or something like that) but it just depends on the availability of shifts.


----------



## toyskater86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Liberty is really out there recruiting EMTs, as an Administrator in the Ambulance Service, I can say that all EMTs should be extremely cautious in joining company's that are starting off at a very high hourly rate. A company that has secured hospital contracts that need to be executed soon, will hire EMTs at whatever rate it takes to get as many bodies as possible. Once their schedule is stabilized, the ones who make the higher dollar per hour will be the first ones to get less days per week or be fired (companies that are at will employers will find ways to do so). If you are hired by any company, ask for whatever they promise you to be in writing. Protect yourself because if you don't, no one will. Just some advise for the new EMTs out there. I in no way condemn working at Liberty or speak anything negative, i am just speaking from experience.


----------



## wpt2009 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the replies guys appreciate it


----------

